# Baked pumpkin with fruit and spices



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 5 lb sugar pie pumpkin
4 oz dried apricots quartered
15 pitted prunes
1 cup chopped pineapple
12 ginger snap cookies
1/4 tsp ground ginger
pinch of cloves
ground cinnamon
1 cup fresh orange juice

Pre heat oven to 375 degs. Cut off the top fifth of the pumpkin. Saver the top for garnish. 

Scrape away all seeds and stringy membrane inside pumpkin. Rub cavity generously with ground cinnamon. 

In seperat bowl, combine thr fruit, gingersnaps, ginger and cloves. Stir to mix then add to the pumpkin. Add the orange juice. Place pumpkin in a large pan and bake for 45 mins or until the pumpkin is tender when pierced with a fork.


----------

